# It's no predator but I want it gone



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

I been seeing it at times in my pasture but finally caught him it cute but not if it sprays me or my goats !!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've got a lot of skunks in my area. They don't bother my goats but they drive my dogs nuts. My LGDs won't kill them. They kind of slowly chase/ herd them off the property and in the process get sprayed. A couple times a month I go outside to find my dogs stinking to high heaven. Lol


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

That's not what I want now ive caught him don't know what to do with him


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you have chickens, they ARE a predator. They will kill poultry and they will eat your eggs! They will go right into your chicken house and get in the nests....I found one in nest when I was 8 months PG! They carry diseases. I don't tolerate them on my property...I shoot.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

billyg2131 said:


> That's not what I want now ive caught him don't know what to do with him


What have you caught him in? I know people that will throw the live catch traps in a tank of water and let them drown. You can shoot them while in the trap. I guess you could try driving it miles away and turning it loose....


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

He's in a live trap asleep I thought about shooting him but don't want him to spray


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

drop a old tarp/blanket over it then put the whole burrito in a tank of water, usually they wont spray when they are all raped up! I'v taken care of LOTS of those little buggers! (they will eat a week new borne baby goat)


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Don't drown him. That's cruel. Shoot him or release him. Put gloves on, throw a tarp around it and drive him deep into an unpopulated area and release. Do it during the middle of the day when they are less active.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

None of my does would allow a skunk to kill a newborn kid.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Skunks can also carry rabies. We have lots of skunks, so I get my goats vaccinated against rabies. I'm against "over vaccinating" but I knew someone (in another county) whose piglets came down with rabies. Bats are probably the most common carrier.

I just leave them alone though.


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I tried to get wildlife management to come get him but they wanted 289 dollars I told them that's ok I've got a 289 dollar bullet. He is in a better place now


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you decided to shoot him and not drown him. I know its done all the time , but its just not my way if the animal has to die , id rather see it shot. JMO. That's just crazy , $289. ! I would've done the same thing , geez ! 

If it were me personally , and i had the choice , id relocate it , maybe to a person's place that I'm not fond of :scratch:…………, no , id like to take it to a unpopulated area and let it go. The thing that gets me though , if it has babies , they will die. I'm just a softy i guess. But , heck , i wouldn't want it spraying me or my animals either.


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not fond of killing but don't want me or the goats to get sprayed. As far as the babies are concerned it happens in nature all the time,the parents either get run over or a hunter or another predator gets them and the babies will die. If I don't want the adults around I sure as heck don't want the babies around.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

billyg2131 said:


> I'm not fond of killing but don't want me or the goats to get sprayed. As far as the babies are concerned it happens in nature all the time,the parents either get run over or a hunter or another predator gets them and the babies will die. If I don't want the adults around I sure as heck don't want the babies around.


I'm with you on this! I have a very specific list of animals I allow on my property...and just about anything that begins with a "C" or an "S" isn't on it! Skunks, snakes, Cougar, Coyote... You get the picture!


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

My LGDs will kill skunks. I prefer they just let me shoot it from afar but they think they need to drag it up to the lot.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a lot of skunks in my area and have never had them spray me or the goats. The dogs? Sure, but they have never bothered the goats or the horses. I have seen the goats and horses nosing at them, following them around the pasture. The skunks just slowly waddle away. They don't bother my chickens either.

I used to be an ACO and used to liove trap them all the time. Catch and release into a more forested area. Doesn't seem fair to kill them just for being a skunk.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I have a lot of skunks in my area and have never had them spray me or the goats. The dogs? Sure, but they have never bothered the goats or the horses. I have seen the goats and horses nosing at them, following them around the pasture. The skunks just slowly waddle away. They don't bother my chickens either.
> 
> I used to be an ACO and used to liove trap them all the time. Catch and release into a more forested area. Doesn't seem fair to kill them just for being a skunk.


I have only had a dog sprayed once in the decades that I have lived around skunks. I've never been sprayed myself and don't know anyone who has. They try to avoid trouble.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

billyg2131 said:


> I'm not fond of killing but don't want me or the goats to get sprayed. As far as the babies are concerned it happens in nature all the time,the parents either get run over or a hunter or another predator gets them and the babies will die. If I don't want the adults around I sure as heck don't want the babies around.


Oh i agree , i was referring to drowning them , i would rather see it shot then drown  I think its more humane. And it does happen all the time in nature , more road kill around here then i'd like to see lately . 
Me being me , I'm a softee , lol.. I would go out of my way to either relocate or whatever , just how i am  When i was young I one time caught a tiny wood mouse i think it was up at our cabin upstate , we walked far ( or so we thought ) into the woods and let it go. I swear to you it beat us back to the house !

Id do agree with ya'll about protecting our goats and other animals .
Last thing i would want is to be bathing all my dogs cause of a skunk encounter !


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have had numerous dogs sprayed! And they go after the guineas and their eggs...lost all our guinea eggs a couple years ago to skunks...and yep, know it was the skunks cause we caught them at it. 

My brother got sprayed when he was a kid. 

I know someone who blew up their house trying to get the skunks out of their basement. They are a nasty nuisance animal any way I look at it.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I tarp the trap and take it across the hwy and let it go. I don't own a gun.


----------



## boerfarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

Shoot, I agree that drowning is cruel.. I also know that skunks are territorial and they will find their way back, releasing any animal is never a good method of getting rid of it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have released a skunk. We quietly put a blanket over it, drove it wayyyy out into the woods and off of our property, and let it go. We did not, thankfully, get sprayed. That was years ago and I don't think we ever saw it again. It had been eating our cat food. :lol:


----------

